# Are Tiger Barbs too aggressive to keep with Neon Tetras and Corydoras Habrosus?



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

To begin, tiger barbs will grow out the 10 gallon tank so they aren't likely to be a permanent fixture. Unfortunately, this should disqualify them on its own.

They are indeed more aggressive and could pose a problem. They will grow much larger than your Neons and the only way to make them slightly more passive is to add a larger number of the fish. Unfortunately, this works against you with a 10G. 

To be safe, the Harlequins are the much better option of the two. Neons and Harlequins will get along no worries. I have both in my 20G.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

^ agree with what they said... I would not go with the tiger barbs. Even though you start them small they will grow pretty quickly.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tiger barbs will harass anything the same size or smaller than them. Mine even bother my silver dollars. They don't play too well with others


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i have a school of 10 and they do not bother anything else in my tank. they school nice and tight and do not bother any of the other occupants in my 125g that include:

10 tigers barbs
10 Purple passion danios
5 cories
clown pleco
rainbow darters 

i love my barbs and actually plan to get more of them


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Dont do it. upgrade the schools you already have if you must add something. or get something else peaceful like kuhlis. or maybe some shrimp.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

ChadRamsey said:


> i have a school of 10 and they do not bother anything else in my tank. they school nice and tight and do not bother any of the other occupants in my 125g that include:
> i love my barbs and actually plan to get more of them


Like I said, Tigers can mellow out in larger numbers but the OP has a 10 gallon tank. 2 Tiger barbs is out of the question let alone 10. 

Like the poster above me said, grow out your existing fish schools and if you do add fish, something along the lines of H. Rasboras is appropriate.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah that was the point i was trying to make, they HAVE to be kept in larger schools and a 10g is too small for barbs.


----------



## appleciders (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I got a few Harlequins and I like 'em; they're very active and a nice contrast to the tetras.


----------

